# Suzy Got Groomed Yesterday!



## Ruthanne (Jan 16, 2020)

Here's my baby girl, freshly groomed!  She is always so good at the groomer, too!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2020)

Awww, pretty girl!  Bet she smells great too!  Hugs and kisses for her!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks.  Yes, she smells great!  The groomer does everything, too--cleans ears, cuts nails, anal gland expression, cut, blow dry, bath.  All for $24.00  

I give her a good tip!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

awww she looks beautiful.


----------



## toffee (Jan 17, 2020)

just lovely x


----------



## Ronni (Jan 17, 2020)

What a cutie!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> awww she looks beautiful.


Thanks!


toffee said:


> just lovely x


Thanks!


Ronni said:


> What a cutie!


Thank you!

She's the best!


----------

